# Flexible pipe to fit onto the exhaust



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Having just got my new generator, I have the generator about 2-3 meters away from my door outside,, but typically the exhaust is faceing towards my door. Now with my door closed I can smell the fumes but not much at all and I dont think I'll die. But to be on the safe side can I buy some kind of flex hose that will fit onto the exhaust pipe to direct the fumes in a different direction?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

To avoid confusion, the generator is outside, but 2-3 meters from the door into the living area? 

I don't think attaching to the exhaust is a great idea. You'll add resistance to the exhaust flow, which might interfere with how the engine runs. If you really want to attach something to it, I'd use a large diameter, if possible. Like 4-6", something like that. 

Can you use a box or something to act as a deflector, to go between the generator and the door? That won't change the engine's exhaust flow, but would still help keep the exhaust away from the door. 

A carbon monoxide detector in the living area might be a good idea. It could be critical to understand if it is actually dangerous, vs just smelling some exhaust.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Heres a pic,, as you can see I have a gas bottle at the side of it,and I guess that might be redirecting the fumes a fraction...

I have measured the exhaust and its 22mm and you can get flexible metal hose. My idea was to get some of this hose and secure it with a jubilee clip and face the hose in the other direction. But yeah it might change the flow rate or even make it more noisy i guess?

I might be worrying over nothing and like the reason I might be smelling the fumes is because the generator is switched on when I open my door to go back inside.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I see some people run there generators indoors running a flexible hose from the exhaust pipe to outside........So it is do able, it just if it changes the way the generator performs thats what concerns me.

If i do try it this, the flexible hose will be going over the exhaust pipe, so it will be bigger if anything, the problem will be the U turn of the tube if anything, Im guessing?


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Well I have decide to try putting objects in the way of the exhaust first, a sheet of wood/metal leaning against the side but not rammed up close and that will hopefully changed the direction of the fumes.

Hey guys, is my voltage of 222-224 still not stable enough to run sensitive equipment from, because someone said it isn't?


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

When you have to use it, why don't you simply turn it around so the exhaust points away from the door. That would also have an added benefit of reducing noise in the house. You could place a small fan between the door and generator blowing across the generator to blow exhaust fumes away also. 

Another option, get a flex hose or pipe that can clamp over the exhaust, then have an adaptor made to increase diameter, something like a funnel, then a larger flex hose to lead exhaust away. With only an inch or so of smaller pipe or hose before diameter increases, it should not affect performance of the engine. A good sheet metal or welding shop should be able to do it.


----------

